# Tents? whos using what? Pro and con



## andy_spacey (26 Apr 2013)

I use a hammock and tarp most of the time but i do have my terra nova large laser outer fly with me in case i have to pich on the ground, My hammock Doubles up as the the inner for the moszys.

I have just up geared my Hammock and tarp and saved 800g of my old set up.

But i am looking and reviewing for a new Tent, Thinking of a exped gemini ii. 

This would me a have two interdependent systems
I ant a new be to touring and i know that 2.5kg for a tent is a bit heavy than most. (my terra nova is 1.8kg for 2 people.) so it will work out the same as my old system.

It good to look around and feed back

So what you got? how long you had it? pors and cons?

Thanks 
Andy


----------



## bikepacker (26 Apr 2013)

Hilleberg tents are expensive but well worth the money and represent long-term value. Until this year I have used them exclusively, camping about 60 nights a year. This year however due to wanting a tent to sit inside on my Helinox chair I am experimenting with a Golite Hex with an Ooooworks inner nest. So far only done 5 nights in it so judgement is reserved. I shall soon be taking it to France for 3 weeks so will find out then if it is the right one for me.


----------



## P.H (26 Apr 2013)

We all have different requirements and preferences. I like to sleep across the door and like a rigid structure, both of which rule out the tunnel design. My current Terra Nova Solar 2.2 is around 6 years old, 20 - 30 nights a year, 3 season use, it's done me well though is showing signs of age and I've damaged it a couple of times. I haven't started looking for it's replacement yet, but it won't be that different.

Pros - Goes up easily first time, every time, no need to do adjustments later. Near vertical walls making the most of the space. Easy to get in and out of, with two people you can have a door each. Massive door great for watching the sun go down, plenty of room for 2 to sit side by side. Plenty of porch floor space for storage.
Cons - Not the lightest at a bit over 2kg. The flat roof can sometimes collect water. There is no headspace in the porches. Some put the inner first pitch as a disadvantage, in IME it has never been a problem. Price, while I'm sure tents at this price point are better than those a third of the price, I am doubtful they are three times better, for my use anyway.


----------



## doog (26 Apr 2013)

I have a Vaude Taurus Ultralight, weight comes in about 1.8kg, 2 person, goes up in a few minutes and if you look around you might find a bargain (but probably not this time of the year). Had it a few years, it has a useful little porch, ideal for very careful cooking in bad weather or storing your gear out of view. My only issue has been a sticky zip on the porch but there is probably an easy cure for that.


----------



## compo (26 Apr 2013)

We use a Mojave 5 extended with it's porch. let's see you get this in your panniers:







For my own use on my occasional weekends away I use a tent very similar to this one, but in lighterweight nylon. Nearly 40 years old, and I bought it new, it is still in good condition and totally reliable in the wet.


----------



## MarkF (26 Apr 2013)

The Quechua t2 ultralight pro was my first touring tent bought 4 years ago and it's been great. 2kg, super fast erection, less than 5 mins even for the cackhanded. It only has 2 poles and is erected with the inner in situ. I do not have any negatives but, it's sold as a two man tent, really I think it is a one man tent with luggage space.


----------



## stu9000 (27 Apr 2013)

I've not done any cycle touring yet but plenty camping. I think a tarp and bivvy bag is going to be hard to beat in weight terms. One of the reasons I bought a triban 3 is it has mounting points for a rack. I'm looking forward to getting out there.


----------



## asterix (27 Apr 2013)

I like my Hilleberg Nallo 2GT. Tarps and bivvy bags are not for me as if I depended on those when it rains a lot I'd soon be booking a hotel! The weight of a tent like the nallo is nothing compared to the stopover comfort benefit in torrential rain and I have carried mine up hors category mountains quite happily with that in mind. Right now am looking forward to my next trip to the mountains with it in 2 months or so.


----------



## Ladytrucker (27 Apr 2013)

Gobi4 great for weekends and short breaks loads of room for 2 of us.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Apr 2013)

Ladytrucker said:


> Gobi4 great for weekends and short breaks loads of room for 2 of us.



How about room for it on the bike?


----------



## mcshroom (27 Apr 2013)

I used to use a coleman viper, a nice little single-pole tent which can be pitched all in one (though inner fist is easier)





Unfortunately the groundsheet is getting leaky so I upgraded it two years ago to a coleman cobra (I don't specifically look for coleman tents, but they tend to fall in my requirements/price range)





This one is pitch in one with two pre-bent poles, there's a massive amount of space in there for one person, and a second fly (without door) on the rear for extra luggage. The bike has to live outside though.


----------



## andym (27 Apr 2013)

stu9000 said:


> I've not done any cycle touring yet but plenty camping. I think a tarp and bivvy bag is going to be hard to beat in weight terms.



There are a number of dual-skin two-person tents that come in under a kilo (I'm writing this now in one of the excellent nordisk telemarks). The odd thing is that tarps and bivvy bags don't seem to have kept up with developments in technology and are relatively heavy.


----------



## Ladytrucker (27 Apr 2013)

Cycleops said:


> How about room for it on the bike?


 
No, but I can get us and 2 bikes inside it.


----------



## Danny (27 Apr 2013)

compo said:


> For my own use on my occasional weekends away I use a tent very similar to this one, but in lighterweight nylon. Nearly 40 years old, and I bought it new, it is still in good condition and totally reliable in the wet.


Hey I've still got one of those. I got it when I was about 12 and was going off on boy scout camps. The tent itself is still in great condition but one of the poles went awol last year when some friends borrowed it to take to a festival.


----------



## Sara_H (27 Apr 2013)

Oooh a tent thread.....love it.

I got a terra nova laserspace 2 for cycle camping. Its brilliant - standing height, massive porch (easily fits 2 bikes plus luggage) and a big bedroom with another small door. It weighs more than your avarage crawl in tent, but I think its worth it for the standing height.
Carried between two the weights not an issue, fabric is 2.2kg, poles and pegs 1.1kg.


----------



## albal (27 Apr 2013)

got a Big Agnes ul2, weighs in at 1.1kg. Nuff said.


----------



## xilios (28 Apr 2013)

We use the Jack Wolfskin Tundra III, a three person, three season tent, very stable, plenty of space to wait out a storm, and room enough for all our gear and cooking also.
A bit heavy at nearly 5kg, but we don't mind a bit more weight for more comfort.






An added bonus is the side intrance directly into the sleeping area with mosquito netting, great for warmer temperatures.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Apr 2013)

We use a Hilleberg Nammatj 3GT. It is large enough for all of our kit (for a world tour). there is enough space for my OH who is 6'0" to sit up in any part of the tent (something he could not do in the Hilleberg Nallo 3GT we looked at) and for us to be stuck in it all day if the weather was too extreme for us to be sensibly cycling (which it was on several occasions). It came it at betwenn 3.3-4kg depending on what 'extra's' we carried. As for price, well it was expensive, but we were planning on living out of it for 3-5 years, so from that point of view we were not worried, we were more concerned with reliability. It also fitted onto the bike without much issue, had very good ventilation including mossie nets & importantly for us, was 4 season and good in snow.


----------



## jjb (29 Apr 2013)

bikepacker said:


> I am experimenting with a Golite Hex with an Ooooworks inner nest. So far only done 5 nights in it so judgement is reserved. I shall soon be taking it to France for 3 weeks so will find out then if it is the right one for me.


You must update us with a wee review thread on your return! I use this combination, with the half inner and find it spacious, airy (and adjustable, by changing pole height), and I like being able to get the bike indoors. On the downside, it's a hexagon (tricky shape) and not freestanding (needs the pegs to get into the ground). Not the lightest at the price, 1.7kg all-in, but it maybe _is_ lightest (though not cheapest) for the dimensions.

Two things to experiment with:

1. the height of the string thing holding the inner to the apex - having it shorter makes things tauter and gives more useable space. I aim to have the inner _almost_ off the ground until I get in.

2. Set-up technique - I used to use a string measuring from a centre point to set out the pegs in a regular hexagon. Lately, I find easier, faster, better results from just throwing the outer onto the ground and pegging in a loose hexagon, with a once-round after "raising the canvas" for minor adjustments.

It comes with 6 v pegs but I was glad of another 6 Ti skewer pegs, for different ground conditions. 42 grams well spent!

It's a tent you really appreciate if you decide to sit out a heavy rain day.


----------



## jay clock (29 Apr 2013)

MarkF said:


> The Quechua t2 ultralight pro was my first touring tent bought 4 years ago and it's been great. 2kg, super fast erection, less than 5 mins even for the cackhanded. It only has 2 poles and is erected with the inner in situ. I do not have any negatives but, it's sold as a two man tent, really I think it is a one man tent with luggage space.


Me too


----------



## willem (29 Apr 2013)

We have a Hilleberg Nammatj 3gt as an indestructible allround tent. But at 3.8 kg plus footprint it is heavy. For something lighter in anything other than the winter I think the Hilleberg Anjan 3 is great at 1.9 kg (a porch would be unnecessary). The new Vaude Power Lizard sul 2-3 p is even lighter at 1.4 kg, but clearly less robust and less comfortable.
Willem


----------



## Nigeyy (29 Apr 2013)

I've actually got an old Eureka tent (Hobbit?) that I've done really well with. Things I like:

i. insect no-see-um netting for great ventilation
ii. packed size 15cmx35cm (so I can easily put it in a pannier if necessary)
iii. free standing -I don't actually need to use pegs
iv. on an evening without rain, I can take the rain fly off and the top is just insect netting -I've gone to sleep looking at the stars (a nice luxury in life)
v. great waterproofing (don't know if that's a function of the tent design and material or more me being careful at the seams doing the waterproofing)
vi. it's a 2 person tent. It means I can bring all my bags in and still have reasonable room in it.
vii. nice vestibule you can put your shoe in and they'll still keep dry
iix. really good value at the time I bought it (~130 US Dollars)

Downsides?
i. It's old, and sooner rather than later I'm sure I'll have to replace it.
ii. because of its design (like a triangular tube), as it's getting older, the material has stretched, causing the sides to hang in a bit (can't say it bothers me though)
iii. I think it may be a little weightier than other tents though I can't say I've noticed a difference.
iv. aren't made anymore (I have to question why on this one!)
v. no windows
vi. can't stand up in it
vii exiting and entering means you have to crouch down.
iix. it's 3 season (though I don't go touring in winter, so no big deal there)

All in all, I'd definitely recommend it -if they were still made, and for the around the price I paid, it would be top of my list. But.... since it's not made anymore, what would I look for in my next tent? Here are my priorities:

-freestanding (I've camped where pegs are a pain to put in)
-must be 2 person (I like being able to put stuff in my tent).
-must have good ventilation and insect proofiing
-must have decent waterproof performance (I'll bet there's nothing more miserable than trying to sleep when you are getting wet!)
-small packable size (while I actually carry my tent on a rack, it's nice if you can put it in your pannier when you lock the bike up so you can just take the one pannier that has all the expensive stuff in it (e.g. sleeping bag, tent, air mat, etc ) leaving that other pannier with just dirty sweaty clothing.
-value -as I can't nor would spend a load of money on a tent based on the touring I do.
-must be of reasonable quality (subjective I know) and be simple to erect.

While I wouldn't absolutely rule out a single skin, it seems that they have trouble with condensation, and at the price point I have, they don't seem to be a viable option. While it would be nice to have a lighter tent, I think so long as the tent isn't inordinately heavy, that's low down on my priorities (if weight is a problem, all I have to do is look at my beer belly!).


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Apr 2013)

I currently have a...




..highlander glen orchy tent.

Pros: cheap, compact pack size, door on each side
Cons: not enough head room, not quite enough leg room (I'm 6'3"), no porch.

By far the best thing about this tent is having a door on each side.. no more sweltering from 6am on hot summer mornings, just open the sides up and wallow in the cool breezy shade for as long as you like.

It could do with being 6" higher, and 6" longer... and pitching it inner first isn't ideal for all weathers.

if anybody can point me in the direction of a 2man, two door tent that's a tad bigger/better than this... I'd be eternally grateful


----------



## xilios (29 Apr 2013)

For us it just came down to comfort vs € vs weight. If we were going on a world tour than we would consider the Hilleberg or Helsport tents at +/- € 900.00. Proven by many world travelers (just check out crazyguyonabike.com).
But for Euro tours one can get a really nice tunnel/dome tent for about a third of that price.
As far as the weight goes, well it's just a couplde kg's heavier, just imagine your riding the The Karakoram Highway with several days of supplies 
Serriously though, we just think comfort is/should be peramount. We never tour in winter, so no need for a four season tent, it then becomes a matter of price vs weight.
Depends on your budget, but touring around Europe it's difficult to justify +/- € 900.00 for a tent.


----------



## Bodhbh (1 May 2013)

Lightwave Trek T0, 1 man tunnel tent approx 1.8kg here: http://www.lightwave.uk.com/products/tents/trek





(not a very illustrative photo, but only one I have handy)

It's about 7years old and still going, although I've had to reproof the groundsheet with silicone in the last couple of years as it started bleeding water. It was bought for hiking and didn't really know what I wanted anyway but it's been okay. I'll probably run this down to it's last legs, but when I get another I'll most likely get somethign bigger that's a more amenable to spending time in when not sleeping.

Pros:
Small footprint - easy for wildcamping, pitching behind hedges, corner of fields etc. Has proved pretty solid. Very snug in the cold.

Cons:
Small footprint - can just about sit crosslegged in it. Getting in and out needs some flexibility (not so good after I put on a few pounds). Inner pitch first.


----------



## jay clock (9 Aug 2013)

Ref my previous post about having a T2 Ultralight Pro from Decathlon, after a fair bit of research I have ordered a Wild Country Zephyros 2 lite at about 1.4g. Gets excellent reviews. Will update once I have it and can use it in Brittany
Jay


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Aug 2013)

jay clock said:


> Ref my previous post about having a T2 Ultralight Pro from Decathlon, after a fair bit of research I have ordered a Wild Country Zephyros 2 lite at about 1.4g. Gets excellent reviews. Will update once I have it and can use it in Brittany
> Jay


 
After quite a lot of research, we have also ordered a new lightweight tent this week and settled for a Vaude Power Lizard SUL 2-3 Person tent which comes in at 1.35kg total weight with all extras. The reason we went with this one and not somethings slightly smaller is that my OH is 6ft0 and finds sitting up in smaller tents difficult coupled with our exped down mat 7's. This particaular tent has the same internal height clearance (105cm) as our Hillebery Nammatj 3GT (too big/heavy for 1 person namely me when I continue on our JOGLE alone) and has plenty of internal floor space for 2 people (230cm or 7ft6inch length by 140-150cm wide (4ft 11inch). It's a new tent this year to the Vaude range (as is the 1-2 person version of the same tent), so it will be interesting to see how it fairs up next month for 3 weeks whilst cycling a west coast & islands JOGLE (LEJOG in reverse).

Anyone looking for useful information all in one place on a range of lightweight tents may find this website quite useful - though not necessarily the cheapest to purchase from.


----------



## Profpointy (10 Aug 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Interesting post Andy, I'm also looking for a new 2 person tent for our tour this summer. I've been using an old North Face one but it's about 15 years old and on its last legs.
> 
> I was wondering about a Hilleberg Nallo - it looks light and robust but the price is a definite downside.



Basically you've summed it up. Superb in every respect bar price !
I am delighted with mine, a nallo 2 & kaitum 2 gt - happy with both, but a lot of dosh. Kind of good value, but still ...

i think with hindsight I'd buy a kaitum 2 (non Gt) and use it for both "heavy" & "light" purposes rather than getting 2 - though the gt porch is good.


----------



## albal (10 Aug 2013)

My Big Agnes flycreek UL2 is 1.1kg. Am using it on my next tour Gibjog starting soon, Will be using the CTC flight bag as a ground sheet, cut to size of course, as I don't have a footprint for it.


----------



## Cycleops (10 Aug 2013)

jay clock said:


> Ref my previous post about having a T2 Ultralight Pro from Decathlon, after a fair bit of research I have ordered a Wild Country Zephyros 2 lite at about 1.4g. Gets excellent reviews. Will update once I have it and can use it in Brittany
> Jay



Likewise, going for the same.


----------



## lowrider73 (11 Aug 2013)

It's a long time since I've been on the forum . Like the layout. I have the Vango Banshee 300 and planning a tour of the Yorkshire Dales in late October. It's about time, I did some good old cycle touring. The Vango Banshee 300 has been on the bedroom shelf for 3 years.


----------



## Milo (12 Aug 2013)

Got a vango Banshee 200 which is alright but calling it a 2 man is an outright lie. Got a canvas polish army teepee tent which while a little heavy is surprisingly waterproof and spacious inside and we tend to use that as we can just about squeeze our little one inside it as well.


----------



## andym (12 Aug 2013)

If you're in the market for a sub-1 kg tent then I think the Nordisk Telemark is the one to beat:

http://www.backpackinglight.co.uk/shelters-1/WF112.html

It has more useable space than the Vaude PL and the details are better thought out - although the PL is faster to put up.

(I used a PL almost-nightly for 7 or 8 months in total and I've been using the Telemark for nearly 4).

Freestanding tent doesn't need pegs? I've seen one take flight - OK mainly due to the fact that the person putting it up wasn't paying attention.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Aug 2013)

andym said:


> If you're in the market for a sub-1 kg tent then I think the Nordisk Telemark is the one to beat:
> http://www.backpackinglight.co.uk/shelters-1/WF112.html
> It has more useable space than the Vaude PL and the details are better thought out - although the PL is faster to put up.
> (I used a PL almost-nightly for 7 or 8 months in total and I've been using the Telemark for nearly 4).
> <snip>.


thanks - I ruled out the Nordisk Telemark 2 LW because of the space issues inside (at 76cm wide at its narrowest point, and I needed 104cm for both exped mats or there abouts). I have to take into account 2 people in the tent and one of them being 6 foot 0 - I manage cramped conditions better than he does, but he also needs to be able to sit up in it - I can't cope with his grumpiness if he can't! The Vaude Power Lizard 2-3P at 1.4kg (new model this year I understand) is actually larger inside (140cm at its narrowest & 230cm long) and will allow us to put both Exped mats in the tent, rather than me having to sleep on a smaller, modified/cut foam mat and in the shape of a C which I have done for many years in our old Mountain Equipement Ultralite AR2. Had it been just me, then I would have gone for something along the lines of the Telemark or even the Hilleberg Akto. Now just waiting for delivery of the Vaude Power Lizard 2-3P from Germany - managed to find it at £330. Hoping it will be what we want/need for 3 weeks touring next month otherwise I'm stuffed and going to have a very grumpy husband which will not make life worth living!


----------



## andym (13 Aug 2013)

Yes the Nordisk is fine for me on my Jack Jones but for two people you'd want a bit more space. Headroom is excellent.


----------



## Polite (16 Aug 2013)

I used a Terra Nova Zephyros Lite 1. Easy to pitch. Lightweight. A week or so ago in St. Lauren Nouan it was thunderous with a torrential downpour for about 3 hours during the night. It kept me dry as a bone. Unlike my Altura Arran panniers which I thought were waterproof!


----------



## BrazingSaddles (29 Aug 2013)

Mmmm...tents, yummy!
We use an MSR Mutha Hubba three person (for two). Very spacious inside with porch at both ends. I absolutely love it. Includes a handy little 'loft' space which is great for drying clothing. Very quick to put up, and if very hot and dry you could go without the fly, or, without the inner. We thought the small porches would be an issue but they are not. We tend to lock bikes up to a big fat tree or something so didn't need anything that could accommodate bikes as well.
http://www.cascadedesigns.com/msr/tents/experience-series/mutha-hubba/product

I am a very happy camper with this tent!


----------



## jay clock (5 Sep 2013)

Just back from a week in Brittany with the Zephyros 2 Lite. Generally excellent and will do a full review soon


----------

